# Elbow 9/18 trolling



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

With the "tomorrow is the day" attitude of blue water troller, we made the call to fish Saturday. We started at the elbow at sunrise and made our way towards the steps (stopping at closure line) then trolled east along a line that Hilton's had shown. Water was a so so blue with scattered weeds that were trying to form up in east/west lines. Late in the day back near the elbow we came across a school of blackfin that we caught a small YF in as well as lost a blackfin and that was it for the day! Slow, slow, slow day.

this is how we find tuna, birds, birds!









The only fish of the day









Calling the wife at sunset to give her our eta back


----------



## Wild Froggy (Mar 2, 2009)

What kind of sat. phone do you use. I am fixing to get one and was wondering which one to get. Thanks


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Froggy, you have three choices, Iridium, Globalstar and Inmarsat. I have had the Globalstar and now the Iridium. The Globalstar is an expensive paperweight! DO NOT buy a Globalstar! The Iridium works perfect everytime and is proven by years of use. The new Inmarsat handset just came out last month and the jury is still out. Equimpent is cheaper but I have heard iffy opinions on call quality etc.. So go with the Iridium!


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Good reports, its been a sight for sore eyes to see schools of tuna busting. Nice yft.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice YFT. Like Gene says, you never know unless you go.


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Grilled the tuna tonight, it was awesome! The kids loved it! Had a blast it is just a matter of time before we put our hands on the first blue on the new boat...Some years are slower than others. Agree if you want to catch tuna be at or around elbow or nipple around 5 in the pm and look for birds, as they have been there the last four week's we have fished that area...not the biggest but are there. Super Bars are the ticket. Also had a couple of nice hooters roll on the bars but no joy,kinda rare to see them and not get to stick them?????All and all a good trip lotsa life in the Gulf go get em!!!


----------



## Wild Froggy (Mar 2, 2009)

MSYellowfin said:


> Froggy, you have three choices, Iridium, Globalstar and Inmarsat. I have had the Globalstar and now the Iridium. The Globalstar is an expensive paperweight! DO NOT buy a Globalstar! The Iridium works perfect everytime and is proven by years of use. The new Inmarsat handset just came out last month and the jury is still out. Equimpent is cheaper but I have heard iffy opinions on call quality etc.. So go with the Iridium!


Thanks for the info. Will get a Iridium.


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice... best way to ruin a tuna---> cook it...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey, at least you made it out dude.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Chris, I am not complaining! We had a blast, just did not catch any billfish. I tell anyone that goes blue water trolling with me that reality is more than likely we are in for a long slow boat ride that hopefully gets topped off with 15 minutes of sheer terror and pandemonium! I am addicted to chasing billfish! But it looks like this year will not go down in the books as a good year for numbers (at least for me) like last year was. But hey, I am already thinking about next summer!!


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the report. You can't crush em every time, right? We had similar results on Saturday near the Nipple (1 dolphin). And I'm dying to catch some billfish, so I feel ya.


----------

